# Chess?



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone having any game of CHESS??

I hav some queries.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 27, 2007)

Please post your queries...


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

I want to knw that in a chess game, a person can win against Computer or not???
And anyone of you having computer chess?


----------



## subratabera (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya, you CAN win against a computer if you really play well and have skills. For your information, Garry Kasparov (world champion) has won against computer many times...

There are many chess games available under different platforms. Just Google...


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

Wat if i want to increase my skills nd learn this game.
I knw all the rules.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 27, 2007)

Simple. Just play...

BTW, there are many ways to sharpen your skills. You can learn form masters (If you have anyone near you). You can read various books available. You can follow games played by big players (You need to learn the notations for that). You can play against many players online...etc. etc.


----------



## anarchist (Jan 28, 2007)

or if you have chessmaster game, it has good tutorials, drills, puzzzels etc. to improve chess within 2-3 months. i have chessmaster 9000 on my pc. it is good game. 

you can select many oponent's profiles from 5 year kid to grandmasters. higest profile is chessmaster software itself, which you can beat only by forcing it to move immediatly and giving least time to think. (remember it will think in your thinking time also, so you have to move sharply)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2007)

lol yes ofcourse u can win...

try chess titans in vista.. it is too easy to beat below level 6


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

any other branded chess games??
I hav to buy one.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 31, 2007)

Listen if you want to improve ur skills.. you gotto play alot and moreover observe what the comp does on particular situations...Thats cause comp's fed with some pretty standard moves and includes a hefty game database of some great games played by some greats..

So.. don't invest in a chess game yet.. try REBEL chess. Its got pretty high elo value.. its free too.. 

Tip: evry single computer game makes a mistake at some point of time.. so make sure you capitalise on those and try not to make a silly move...

Happy winning.(AND WHINING IF YOU DO LOSE)


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 31, 2007)

Kaustav Geek said:
			
		

> don't invest in a chess game yet



Plz tell some.



			
				Kaustav Geek said:
			
		

> try REBEL chess


Downloaded it. But when i double Click on .exe file, it doesnt starts.
I m having Windows XP SP2


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have Kasparov Chess from Broderbund. Got it as redemption against Digit Patron points


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 31, 2007)

the best simple 3D chess for me is chess titans(vista)(bad point - a bit easy to defeat upto level 9... i havent defeated at level 10)
and 2d is Kasparov Chess (i have one from reflexive arcade) (bad point - no undo, bad 3d)

download some trials from *www.download-free-games.com/chess_game_download/

and here *www.chesscentral.com/chess_download/Free_Chess_Software.htm

and google for lots more


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 31, 2007)

There is another 3d chess from realarcade . . Warchess ,i guess . Its really good . You play as many fractions ,orcs ,humans etc .


----------



## subratabera (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there any chess software which help you to learn the game, learn various strategies, tactics, openings, end games, explain every move and how to improve your skills so that you can be a better player...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 1, 2007)

Is chessmaster 9000 the best among all.
And is there any new version of this game is present??


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 1, 2007)

manshahia said:
			
		

> Downloaded it. But when i double Click on .exe file, it doesnt starts.
> I m having Windows XP SP2



Thats coz its a dos based game..
Try running it in compatibilty mode.. It will work.. Its a gr8 freeware.. Its got ifinite undo..a sort of miniature teacher..and hint moves.. u'll find out.
I suggest that you don't go for 3d chess games..Go for a regular 2D game and set up a real chess board and play all the moves on that board.. That way u'll get to experience the real thing.

Listen. Its not only about best game, if you want to lose against the comp.. Invest in any game having a high ELO rating.. I'm sorry that I can't name one.. My friends here will surely help you with that..


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 1, 2007)

They hav clearly written under the download button that it doesnt work with windows XP.


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 1, 2007)

try fritz 10 2.7gb chess which even kramnik had extremely tough time "Drawing" with


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 1, 2007)

manshahia said:
			
		

> They hav clearly written under the download button that it doesnt work with windows XP.


You are right dude... I'm sorry.. But try running rebel decade 3.0 with DOSBOX... It runs dude... I'm currently running it.. Try it and then give me feedback..


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 1, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> You are right dude... I'm sorry.. But try running rebel decade 3.0 with DOSBOX... It runs dude... I'm currently running it.. Try it and then give me feedback..



Tried running it via DOSBOX.
It gave this error.
*img349.imageshack.us/img349/1866/gehehehoa8.jpg


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 1, 2007)

OH god!!! that's not DOSbox,that is the windows command prompt!! the windows dos emulator..

DOSbox is an external  emulator.. very efficient...

Here's the link::
*prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dosbox/DOSBox0.65-win32-installer.exe?download

Dude... How come u don't know abt DOSbox???
Rep me, if this was useful ok??


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 1, 2007)

My rep wud nt help u.
Coz i m in minus.
__________
not upto the mark game kaustav.
Better i sud go for a 3-D game having some good tutorials.
Anyways thnx for the help.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 2, 2007)

*u should really get ur hands on Kasparov Chessmate....

it has kool features too.. some of them are-
1. training (very nice with problems and tips etc)
*img103.imageshack.us/img103/3009/trainingyi2.jpg
2. automated rating(profiles start with 1200 and go +/- with each win/loss)
3. does not take too much time to think(except when at kasparov level  )
4. u can review all kasparov games (even with DEEP BLUE !!!!) and your own saved ones
*img114.imageshack.us/img114/2888/reviewfm4.jpg
5. u can save/load/manage ur games very efficiently
6. very good hint system when playing local(not championship) Hints even tell u what kind of move u made(risky/good/carefull/lookout kinda...)
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/4796/gameplayjr0.jpg
7. all sorts of online functions.. u can even observer a whole lot of games people are playing and there are always ongoing championships online
8. Bad point.. limited game option(in comparisin to chessmaster series etc..) but enought for an average chess player
*img103.imageshack.us/img103/6466/newgamezz5.jpg
9. 3D mode is not to my liking.. here is an image with a different theme
*img458.imageshack.us/img458/7650/3dbr4.jpg
i dont think anymore info can be given 
*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

Funny that no one recommeded Chessmaster 10th Edition. For more information see here *chessmaster10.ubi.com/us/

And for more chess see here in wikipedia :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Computer_chess

I highly recommded trying the ChessMaster. It is highly addictive.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 2, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> *u should really get ur hands on Kasparov Chessmate....
> 
> it has kool features too.*


I agree. I am using this one for Chess


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 2, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Funny that no one recommeded Chessmaster 10th Edition. For more information see here *chessmaster10.ubi.com/us/
> 
> And for more chess see here in wikipedia :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Computer_chess
> 
> I highly recommded trying the ChessMaster. It is highly addictive.



i disagree... do u know the footprint of chessmaster 10? ~2GB!!!
and it is costly and the worst part is that the inteligence level setting at low dont work good.. at low setting the moves are either too pro or just plain dumb.

kasparov is abt 15mb and light on system. costs abt 1$ on amazon


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 3, 2007)

1$ ????? wat??? that means abt 50 bucks??? really??

Huh... gr8 then.. gotta get it...
Good info mate..

You got it with digit???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 5, 2007)

well where did i get it from.....

to tell u the truth i downloaded a trial from reflexive.com long ago..
and the thing is it never stopped working 
__________
well i checked the website.. it is lot listed any more..
may be cause they kinda distributed the full version...


----------

